# Suggestions for using an OLD computer



## forum2forum (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi all,

Ive a computer 386 Compaq Presario with only minimum RAM and is internet-abled. Bought it almost 8 years back and now hardly use it. Currently running Win 95 but is extremely slow. I felt like uninstalling everything and reformating the drives and use the computer for something else. 

Any good suggestions? Though it's not as powerful as the computers we have today, this computer is tough and has decent computing power. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Its a bit like an old car. Does it have enough collectors value to justify the garage space? Sometimes they just have to go to that big place where old puters go.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Have some fun with it. Know any good high buildings?


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Turn it into a file server. Keep all your documents and stuff on it so if your new box crashes you will not have lost anything.

Build your website on it. If your broadband connection is anything like mine, you've had the same IP address for a while. The address *can* change but it rarely does.


----------



## forum2forum (Apr 28, 2005)

coderitr said:


> Turn it into a file server. Keep all your documents and stuff on it so if your new box crashes you will not have lost anything.
> 
> Build your website on it. If your broadband connection is anything like mine, you've had the same IP address for a while. The address *can* change but it rarely does.


Good suggestions!! That thing has about 4 gig. of memory.

So that's 2 ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I agree with coderitr's suggestions. Also, you might try turning it into an experiment box. Try various things on it. Mess around with your operating system, or install a totally different one for experience. 

And what do you mean by 'that thing has about 4. gigs of memory'? I thought you said it was 8 years old.


----------



## forum2forum (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah thinking about doing that too - like install a different operating system on it. 

That thing has 4 GB of storage - sorry ...not RAM. 

Thanks Big-K!

I've many good software on the system and it makes me so reluctant to part with them. If I have enough good reasons to do so, I would just give myself that excuse ... and give it a go.


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Big-K said:


> And what do you mean by 'that thing has about 4. gigs of memory'? I thought you said it was 8 years old.


I think he means hard drive capacity.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

They make excellent targets at the shooting range.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Put a Linux distro on it...


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

I like the idea of installing different OS's - that way can gain knowledge, if so inclinded and/or interested, about non-Window systems. I too have a couple old boxes, and am in process of contemplating doing that. Right now, they are good enough for gaming and word processing, etc. for the boys to learn upon. Oldest critter [12 yo] likes to tinker and play w/ electronics, gears, etc., so also good for him to experiment with.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, storage makes more sense. That computer could be very useful.


----------



## forum2forum (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks for the good suggestions. 

The hard drive currently has 2 partitions. If I reformat the whole drive, does it mean that the partitions will also disappear? I'm not sure why the drive have to be partionded like that (seems there's a reason to do so) - I'm no good with such stuff. Is there anyway to "clean" the drive and install a second operating sytem without getting rid of the first one? I could sense that the drives are "clogged". Many programs could no longer be uninstalled from the "Add/Removed programs" panel.


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Formatting the drive has no effect on the partitions. To remove the partitions, you need a bootable diskette (a Win ME boot diskette will work) with the FDISK utility. Run this program to remove all the partitions and create a new one using the entire drive. Then format that drive.

You can install more than one operating system though in only 4 gig of space you won't be able to install much else on either one of them. It's called a dual boot setup and I don't know enough to advise you on that. There are plenty of people here that can surely help with that. You'll probably find them in the Windows forums. Post your question there if you want to investigate dual boot.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Here's what ya do with it:

1) Call the local church of your choice.

2) Ask how you can donate it to some less fortunate family with children.

3) Write it off on your taxes.

You'll feel good and have one less thing to worry about.  

Good Luck
Cowboy


----------



## forum2forum (Apr 28, 2005)

space cowboy said:


> Here's what ya do with it:
> 
> 1) Call the local church of your choice.
> 
> ...


WONDERFUL!! Except that many people in my community do not understand English and more than 90% use Windows OS version in another language.

I'm actually making a list of all the suggestions. I'm sure these contributions will be helpful to many readers here because as we upgrade to better and more powerful OS, our very old computers cannot catch up and like me, I (also know many of my friends did the same) .. we get new ones. But just left the old ones gathering dust because we as individuals haven't got all the ideas that many brains can provide  :up:

Thanks!!!!


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

space cowboy said:


> Here's what ya do with it:
> 
> 1) Call the local church of your choice.
> 
> ...


Good idea. I hadn't thought of that.

*BUT*

If you decide to go with that option, invest a few dollars into a program that will thoroughly erase the hard drive. Or, take the existing hard drive out, destroy it and install an inexpensive replacement. The best way to destroy a hard drive is to remove the platters and smash them.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Freeware :up:

http://www.heidi.ie/eraser/default.php

But .. I had a interview once and the SYSOP asked me " How do you clean a hard drive of all contents and traces of files" or somethin like that and I said "FDISK"

He just smiled and told me " I just interviewed a guy with a 4 year degree and he couldn't answer that question" .. so I guess that's what he wanted to hear?

Lucky guess


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Wearing my enviro-hat for the moment,,,  great that so many recycling for other use suggestions are being given! :up: Too many electronic goods are contaminating landfills, groundwater, land, etc.  Take a gander at the following if interested:

http://www.metech-arm.com/computers.html
http://archive.midrange.com/midrange-nontech/200111/msg00014.html

http://www.beststuff.com/article.php3?story_id=3196
Some additional figures:
About 70 percent of heavy metals found in U.S. landfills comes from discarded electronics such as circuit boards, wires, steel casings and other parts (The Basel Action Network, 2002).

Where does e-waste go?
The majority of e-waste ends up in our landfills. When disposed of in a landfill, e-waste becomes a conglomeration of plastic and steel casings, circuit boards, glass tubes, wires, resistors, capacitors, and other assorted parts and materials. These heavy metals and other hazardous substances can contaminate soil and groundwater.

What can I do?
Delete and Donate - Most people mistakenly assume that their old computer is worthless. The reality is that many schools, community-based organizations and other groups can make good use of your old computer. You should delete all personal information from your old computer and donate it.

Recycle - If your computer is so ancient that it is worthless, don't toss it in the nearest landfill. Find a local waste-management company that will handle used electronics and recycle it.

Lastly, check out: http://www.compukiss.com/populartopics/sportsoutdoorshtm/article577.htm
Esp. the part about the National Cristina Foundation...  :up:

I believe that Dell will also take old computers for recycling, for $15.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

1. Turn it into a router, there are linux distros great for this
2. Turn it into a media PC load your MP3s on it and a tiny version of linux, and you can connect it to a stereo.
3. As suggested make it into a server.


----------



## forum2forum (Apr 28, 2005)

Fyzbo said:


> 1. Turn it into a router, there are linux distros great for this
> 2. Turn it into a media PC load your MP3s on it and a tiny version of linux, and you can connect it to a stereo.
> 3. As suggested make it into a server.


Thanks! This is my oldest and my 4th computer. I was thinking of not having it connected to the internet.

I uninstalled some programs this morning (e.g. Open Office), and especially the anti-virus program McAfee (found out too old and would not update new files anymore) --- and what a difference it made to the speed of running all other programs, even saved close to 300MB of disk space.

Gosh I discovered that this thing has a built-in phone centre, a fax machine. Turning it into a media center is a good idea too. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

I had two real old ones. I removed the hard drives {both dead} and took them apart
just to see what they looked like inside.{form factor difference} Surprised to see one shiney platter in both although the hp platter {micro factor} twice the size of the WD! Both under 6gigs! 
Then I donated the balance of the units to Good Will! Learned something and shared something!


----------



## karnak (Apr 25, 2005)

How bout a boat anchor??????????


----------



## justfoo (Dec 31, 2004)

karnak said:


> How bout a boat anchor??????????


Curses! you beat me to that suggestion.


----------



## wolfworx (Oct 2, 2001)

Here's an idea. Turn the old computer into a dedicated juke box! Store all your MP3 music on it and put a monitor and mouse on the bar in your rec-room. Your guests can cue in their favorites at your next party. :up:


----------



## anthonyb (Feb 21, 2005)

Turn it into a garage/basement/den jukebox. You can get a great surround sound speaker system with powered subwoofer, pretty cheap when on sale at Best Buy/Circuit City/Staples and then all your music can be played using playlists that you create. Click a button and you have unlimited hours of music

Enjoy ---


----------



## icemncmth (May 2, 2005)

I would make a firewall out of it...make sure it has 2 NIC cards in it and download "smoothwall"....

Running a hardware firewall ..then you remove or disable the firewall on your current computer..this will speed things up!..

And the software for the firewall is free!


-Ice


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

I had a problem with some spam the other day.

Decided to see what was behind it.

Fired up the old MMX with a clean (I hope) 6gig hard drive; threw Win9x, IE6, and the modem driver into it and waited for something to happen without any protection.

Was able to identify the source of the rubbish as well as attract some real nasties to practice on removing by old forum threads and other bits and pieces found about the place. Fdisk works fine if you fail in the attempt.

Am learning heaps.


----------



## anthonyb (Feb 21, 2005)

Hello deepdiver --

Read your post and wondered if you knew where I could obtain instructions to do an Fdisk.

Thanks for your time --


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's one for U AT: http://www.perfectdrivers.com/howto/fdisk-format.html


----------



## anthonyb (Feb 21, 2005)

Kenny --

Thank you very much. I just went to that Site and it appears to be very well explained.
I am trying to get rid of a virus, but the FDISK solution is getting to be more of an option, as time goes by.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

anthonyb said:


> Kenny --
> 
> Thank you very much. I just went to that Site and it appears to be very well explained.
> I am trying to get rid of a virus, but the FDISK solution is getting to be more of an option, as time goes by.


Try this great cleaning tool from a-squared (a²) is a complementary product to antivirus software and desktop firewalls on MS Windows computers. Antivirus software specializes in detecting classic viruses. Many available products have weaknesses in detecting other malicious software (Malware) like Trojans, Dialers, Worms and Spyware (Adware). a² fills the gap that malware writers exploit.
When on page, scroll down to a² Free at:

http://www.emsisoft.com/en/software/free/

Give it try before the FDISK solution.


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Anthonyb,

Sorry I didn't get back to you before.

Looks like your question is fully answered.

BTW. Have you posted a hiack this log in security for the experts to have a look at your nasty?


----------



## ecarter (Feb 24, 2002)

You could use your old Puter to prop the porch door open during the hot summers. Ted


----------



## danparkcityu (May 24, 2005)

Howdy all,

I'm new here and sure do like this thread.

I also have some old PC's collecting dust (133 to 700 mhz), several monitors, printers, and, well, etc.

I especially like the donation ideas; I already have a router (wlan) so I don't need a server or firewall. I also have several more modern PC's for backup (which I'm pretty religious about maintaining). I guess that's why I have these old ones laying around.

Kudos, folks, you have made my day!

Dan


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Do you run a network? If so, plug it in, and use it as a communications server for you and your family for when you are all on. You could use it as a small intranet chat server and file storage  Or you could stick a small linux distro on it, Damn Small would probly fit our resources best.


----------



## josdegr (Apr 10, 2005)

take the innards out of the monitor and turn it into an aquarium.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Turn the machine into a jukebox. NO MONITOR NEEDED!

I did this with an old Presario 4565ES.

The thing was weak: 233MHz 32MB (Non-upgradable RAM). I put Winamp 2.95 on it with Win98SE and got a little mini to RCA converter at Radio Shack for 6$. I hooked it up to one of my free RCA audio slots on my stereo system. I then put Winamp into the startup.

I used an old TView Gold (Scan Converter) to hook it up so that I could control it on the TV too. If you want one of these you can get them from FOCUS or get a TVAtor. You could also get a video card with S-Video out and get an RF Modulator if your TV doesn't take S-Video. 

Joe


----------



## Wowwie (Apr 15, 2005)

well i but xp pro on mine works great


----------



## hackstr13 (Aug 14, 2005)

I know this is a little late, but I just saw this.

I recycle old computers if anyone wants to know more ... email me at [email protected]


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

Use it to automate your home using the x10 protocol (networking through your electrical wiring). Control appliances, alarm systems, electrical outlets and switches etc. Even automate your aquarium. It doesn't take much CPU, memory or storage.

Here is a link where you can learn more.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

hackstr13, you might desire to NOT include your email address in a posting.


----------



## rockmom (Mar 12, 2005)

another good idea is your local freecycle.org
someone gave away a PII without the hard drive, we put one in and my mom who only likes to play card games and browse ebay now has a good(enough for her) machine that she probably wouldn't of been able to afford otherwise


----------

